
How to fix recruitment: Hit Reply - xcambar
https://medium.com/@xcambar/tell-recruiters-whats-wrong-d428b63ced1a#.kkgzliss9
======
dozzie
> Keep the dialogue open between recruiters and developers.

The problem is that recruiters are too dumb to (try to) understand the field
they recruit for and too dumb to listen. The former results in meaningless
buzzwords spaghetti in offers and completely mismatched offers only based on
trivial keyword matching (e.g. as a seasoned Linux admin/sysprog I get offers
for Active Directory admins with RHEL as a "nice to have" point, but I matched
"sysadmin" and "linux", so I must be a fit). The latter is a conclusion from
my own clear description how and with what information to contact with me -- I
constantly get notifications that go against that, despite that I ensured it's
public and prominent.

> [...] if we don’t act to fix what we think is broken while we have the
> ability to, we’re part of the problem [...]

This assumes we _have the ability_. We don't, because the other side doesn't
listen for some reason.

